# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  need to put a 25mm conduit fitting into a pole, what one to use??

## wozzzzza

i have a sign pole i need to run a cable up the middle of and i need to drill a hole at its base and put 25mm conduit up to it, what fitting would i use to join the conduit onto the metal pole? i can only get the exterior of the pole so cant put a screw backing on the inside of the pole.

----------


## droog

One way J Box ?  https://www.sparkydirect.com.au/p/NL...y-Junction-Box 
I assume its all low voltage work.

----------


## Bros

A bit more info would be good. Why do you need to put conduit inside the pole and what cable are you using and do you really need conduit?

----------


## Whitey66

> One way J Box ?  https://www.sparkydirect.com.au/p/NL...y-Junction-Box 
> I assume its all low voltage work.

  I think you mean extra low voltage work.
Low voltage is up to 1000v AC or 1500v DC, which you need to be a licenced electrician to complete.

----------


## droog

> I think you mean extra low voltage work.
> Low voltage is up to 1000v AC or 1500v DC, which you need to be a licenced electrician to complete.

  You are correct, my bad. 
Lets hope it’s not comms.

----------


## wozzzzza

> One way J Box ?  https://www.sparkydirect.com.au/p/NL...y-Junction-Box 
> I assume its all low voltage work.

  oh gee im an idiot, of course, done that many times, why did i ask.
yes its network cable,  mounting cctv cameras up on the sign post, nothing more than network cable to a switch in the office.
the conduit will run under a deck and into the sign post leg under the deck and up the side of the building and into it via same method, junction box like you mentioned.  why the hell did i ask this stupid question when im doing it one end already.

----------

